# Sour cream apple cake/Dutch apple cake?



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

When I lived in south Philly we used to go to the Melrose Diner quite often. They used to have a Dutch apple cake (?) that we loved. That was many years ago. We later moved to NJ and the Harrison House in Mullica Hill had a very similar cake too which they no longer have. My question is, does anyone know this cake or have a recipe for it? I will have to make it myself because I never see it anywhere. Thanks for any help. KPers are so helpful I figured this was my best hope for the right recipe. ???? :sm02:


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh my, I don't think I still have my grandmother's recipe, but I will look.

Janallyn


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

Emeril has a recipe as does Food Network.

HTH


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

Emeril has a recipe as does Food Network.

HTH


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh my, I don't think I still have my grandmother's recipe, but I will look.

Janallyn

My grandmother's was more of an upside down cake, I'd be happy to send or post the recipe if you are interested. Now grandma was from Louisiana, so it's probably not the same.

And I do have it, sorry for all the edits, lol.


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

A website called Blue Cayenne has a sour cream apple cake recipe that appears to be a cake and not a coffee cake.

I can send a link when I get to my computer.


----------



## LibertyRose (Feb 8, 2018)

Could you give us a bit more information as to what it was like. I used to make a Swedish Apple Cake but not sure if it would be similar to what you had.


----------



## jasknits (Mar 3, 2015)

Here's the link to the cake recipe I found. https://bluecayenne.com/you-can-go-home-again-sour-cream-apple-cake


----------



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

LibertyRose said:


> Could you give us a bit more information as to what it was like. I used to make a Swedish Apple Cake but not sure if it would be similar to what you had.


The one I had looked like a Jewish apple cake but it had some cream in and around the apples. It may have been made in a ring cake pan. Not sure because it was a slice of cake I got as dessert so never saw the whole cake.


----------



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Oh my, I don't think I still have my grandmother's recipe, but I will look.
> 
> Janallyn
> 
> ...


I don't think it was an upside down cake but that sounds good. Any southern grandma recipe should be wonderful. Thank you so much.


----------



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

jasknits said:


> Here's the link to the cake recipe I found. https://bluecayenne.com/you-can-go-home-again-sour-cream-apple-cake


This looks very good but the one I had was definitely a cake and didn't have a graham cracker crust but thanks for your response. I may have to try that recipe if no one else has the right one.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

There are a lot of recipes here.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=sour+cream+apple+cake+recipes+easy&form=WNSGPH&qs=AS&cvid=67a22ff991a847e78a42d3f720510a98&pq=sour+cream+apple+cake&cc=AU&setlang=en-AU&nclid=7F3D5C159AE8BA072B3D74A889E0A14D&ts=1548708369678&wsso=Moderate


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

bundyanne07 said:


> There are a lot of recipes here.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=sour+cream+apple+cake+recipes+easy&form=WNSGPH&qs=AS&cvid=67a22ff991a847e78a42d3f720510a98&pq=sour+cream+apple+cake&cc=AU&setlang=en-AU&nclid=7F3D5C159AE8BA072B3D74A889E0A14D&ts=1548708369678&wsso=Moderate


Shame on you. I think I've gained 10 pounds just looking at those recipes!


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I used to have a recipe like that but lost it. I’d love to hear about another.


----------



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> There are a lot of recipes here.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=sour+cream+apple+cake+recipes+easy&form=WNSGPH&qs=AS&cvid=67a22ff991a847e78a42d3f720510a98&pq=sour+cream+apple+cake&cc=AU&setlang=en-AU&nclid=7F3D5C159AE8BA072B3D74A889E0A14D&ts=1548708369678&wsso=Moderate


Thanks. I will check it out and if I find a good one I will share it. :sm02:


----------



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Shame on you. I think I've gained 10 pounds just looking at those recipes!


Lol!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Have you tried contacting them to see if they would give you the recipe? 
Tell them you no longer live close enough to get it from them and see what happens. Good luck


----------



## craftygac (Dec 6, 2013)

https://theviewfromgreatisland.com/dutch-apple-cake-recipe/ This was one that looked pretty good with sourcream. Good luck.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Pandapatt said:


> When I lived in south Philly we used to go to the Melrose Diner quite often. They used to have a Dutch apple cake (?) that we loved. That was many years ago. We later moved to NJ and the Harrison House in Mullica Hill had a very similar cake too which they no longer have. My question is, does anyone know this cake or have a recipe for it? I will have to make it myself because I never see it anywhere. Thanks for any help. KPers are so helpful I figured this was my best hope for the right recipe. ???? :sm02:


I have a simple recipe for a slice which consists of butter, sour cream, pie apples, cake mix and cinnamon. It's delicious.


----------



## jderouin55 (Jan 18, 2011)

janallynbob said:


> Oh my, I don't think I still have my grandmother's recipe, but I will look.
> 
> Janallyn
> 
> ...


I would love to see your grandmother's recipe. Thanks


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

rujam said:


> I have a simple recipe for a slice which consists of butter, sour cream, pie apples, cake mix and cinnamon. It's delicious.


Sounds scrumptious. Care to share?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> Sounds scrumptious. Care to share?


Here goes. 
1 packet of vanilla cake mix. 1 cup melted butter. carton of sour cream. tin of pie apples or stewed apples.
Method
Line tin with baking paper. Mix cake mix with butter, spread into tray, I use one that fits in my toaster oven. Bake for 20 mins at 200 degrees. Mix apples and cream together then pour over base. Liberally sprinkle with cinnamon then bake 15 to 20 minutes or until top is firm. Cool for a few minutes then turn onto cake cooler. When cool, slice into squares.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

rujam said:


> Here goes.
> 1 packet of vanilla cake mix. 1 cup melted butter. carton of sour cream. tin of pie apples or stewed apples.
> Method
> Line tin with baking paper. Mix cake mix with butter, spread into tray, I use one that fits in my toaster oven. Bake for 20 mins at 200 degrees. Mix apples and cream together then pour over base. Liberally sprinkle with cinnamon then bake 15 to 20 minutes or until top is firm. Cool for a few minutes then turn onto cake cooler. When cool, slice into squares.


Thanks for the recipe. How large a carton of sour cream? I can buy 8 oz or 16 oz. I assume baking paper is parchment paper? Can I use a bundt pan instead?


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Crochetnknit said:


> Thanks for the recipe. How large a carton of sour cream? I can buy 8 oz or 16 oz. I assume baking paper is parchment paper? Can I use a bundt pan instead?


8 oz and yes it's parchment paper, I think it would be better using a tray.


----------

